# New Life New me.....change a little to live a lot



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I have been been for assesment interview this evening for the New Life New me sessions. This a council run thing inconjunction with Newcastle University. The assessment was very thorough asking about my diet and activity levels. I also got weighed, bmi and waist measured. It sounds a great scheme and I going to make the best of this opportunity. I can attend any council run fitness session and for only ?1. Once I have attend a certain amount of session I am then given a voucher for a years membership to any local council gym.

So tomorrow I am meeting one of the instructors at one of the local gyms and he is going to go through a couple of the machines at the gym to start me off. They are sessions specifically setup for people between 45-65.  

Its a longtime time since I have been to the gym so its all very daunting


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2011)

Shei sounds brillaint and such good money, hope it all goes well not only tomorrow but throughout this, good luck x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 23, 2011)

Steff said:


> Shei sounds brillaint and such good money, hope it all goes well not only tomorrow but throughout this, good luck x



Bit scared on how unfit I am going to be..........especailly when the instructer is young and fit . Hoping that because I am actually going to specially run sessions that its going to give me the motivation to get fit


----------



## Robster65 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Sheilagh. I bet you won;t be the least fit person there ! 

First time I went to a gym, about 15 years ago, I was as thin as a rake and could barely run for a bus, so I felt just as self-conscious, but after a couple of sessions, I realised that everyone is there for themselves and take no notice of the rest.

The instructors are also good at putting you at ease and setting a pace to suit you.

You'll feel like you've been beaten up but after a bit you'll feel so much better.

Rob


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 24, 2011)

You will be fine Sheilagh and will come away wanting more. The instructors are all trained to motivate you never mind what your size shape or level of fitness is.

Not all instructors are handsome young men mind- mine is a lady! But fingers crossed for you on that one!

Hope it goes really well for you.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I have now had my induction at the gym and it went very well nowhere near as daunting as I thought it would be. 

So have booked up for a couple of group fitness sessions for next week 

I was always scared to join a gym I thought I was to unfit and that everyone would look at me. But everyone is just busy exercsing.


----------



## Steff (Jun 24, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well I have now had my induction at the gym and it went very well nowhere near as daunting as I thought it would be.
> 
> So have booked up for a couple of group fitness sessions for next week
> 
> I was always scared to join a gym I thought I was to unfit and that everyone would look at me. But everyone is just busy exercsing.



Yay pleased it was not as bad as you thought,knew ir would be ok lol..It will pay off for all the right reasons, all the best x


----------



## Casper (Jun 27, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well I have been been for assesment interview this evening for the New Life New me sessions. This a council run thing inconjunction with Newcastle University. The assessment was very thorough asking about my diet and activity levels. I also got weighed, bmi and waist measured. It sounds a great scheme and I going to make the best of this opportunity. I can attend any council run fitness session and for only ?1. Once I have attend a certain amount of session I am then given a voucher for a years membership to any local council gym.
> 
> :



Could you tell more about this council run project? I live about 20 miles north of Newcastle, so possibly may be included in any scheme


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Jun 27, 2011)

Yay!  Way to go, Sheilagh!

I wish Kent ran schemes like that.  Maybe we should move back up to the NE/Durham area...  (HM...  We'd be closer to my beloved father in law, too!  The Bionic Granddad!   )


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well things are going well with the new regime. I am now going to the gym 3 times a week and actually enjoying it. So hopefully will start to see my weight start to drop.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well things are going well with the new regime. I am now going to the gym 3 times a week and actually enjoying it. So hopefully will start to see my weight start to drop.



Excellent Sheilagh! Well done!


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 22, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Excellent Sheilagh! Well done!



Well done Sheilagh - really pleased you have found the gym - be careful it becomes addictive!


----------



## MargB (Jul 22, 2011)

Hadn't noticed this thread - sounds good.  I remember the first time I went to a gym I expected to be laughed at but like others have said, everyone is there just for themselves which suits me.  In fact, nowadays, I don't like anyone talking to me when I am at the gym, I am not there to be sociable!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 22, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Well done Sheilagh - really pleased you have found the gym - be careful it becomes addictive!



Lucy......I always use to think it was strange that people got addicted to going to the gym but now starting to understand.

Margaret..........I know exactly what you mean I thought everybody would be laughing at me but you are just one of many people there. I go to 2 gym session and then fitness class so don't mind being a bit socialble at that one


----------

